# .901 to .893?



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

So I'm currently on .901 and I just heard about the update but I don't think that I will be able to recieve it if I'm not on .893.
Does anyone know how to go from .901 to .893 to recieve the .902 update? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Skidoo03 said:


> So I'm currently on .901 and I just heard about the update but I don't think that I will be able to recieve it if I'm not on .893.
> Does anyone know how to go from .901 to .893 to recieve the .902 update? Thanks in advance!


I think u need Bionic Path Saver on MyDroidWorld.com. I'm probably gonna have to visit there later and try it out. Lol. Actually the Unbrick your Bionic here thread is probably a better method of getting back on track.


----------



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

Alright I was reading on that and someone said that we could do FXZ with RSD lite? Would that work do you think? I've never done it and am just wondering if it would too, please let me know how you do it! Thanks!


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Skidoo03 said:


> Alright I was reading on that and someone said that we could do FXZ with RSD lite? Would that work do you think? I've never done it and am just wondering if it would too, please let me know how you do it! Thanks!


Yeah I saw that too and pretty sure it would work. You would lose root but you could reroot and forever root, then take the ota and see if root would stick


----------



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

On the thread I started about the .902 update being out someone said that root stuck, he used forever root. What do you think would be the easiest way to go back?


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Skidoo03 said:


> On the thread I started about the .902 update being out someone said that root stuck, he used forever root. What do you think would be the easiest way to go back?


I'm not really sure. I'm out of the loop a lil with the Bionic. I'm gonna have to research this stuff when I get off work. Lol


----------



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol alright same here, I'm gonna do the same but thats once I get done with classes for the day.


----------



## KidJoe (Aug 15, 2011)

Skidoo03 said:


> Alright I was reading on that and someone said that we could do FXZ with RSD lite? Would that work do you think? I've never done it and am just wondering if it would too, please let me know how you do it! Thanks!


If you have the 893 full XML zip file, and the 901 CDT.bin file, you can flash with RSDLite...

unzip the full 893 XML zip, overwrite the CDT.BIN it contains wth the 901 CDT.bin file, then flash with RSDLite 5.6.

Manually root wtih -> http://www.mydroidwo...640#entry103640 and forever root with -> http://www.mydroidwo...a-devices-only/


----------

